
How I (try to) add value as an investor - phsr
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/10/how-i-try-to-add-value-as-an-investor.html
======
andreshb
This is great. Very honest and straightforward. The points were he can add a
lot of value, are very strong, and the points where he can't, are ok, because
the ability to help you close a seed round:

"made sure it all closed quickly, fairly and without incident"

Once you can get someone to literally be a leader on the round (there's plenty
of me-too investors, that rarely take the plunge first) everything should
pretty much fall into place.

The techcrunch nut is not too hard to crack and it's not a dealbreaker.

I wish all investors had a list like this posted somewhere in their
linkedin/blog.

~~~
gatsby
"I wish all investors had a list like this posted somewhere in their
linkedin/blog."

Agreed. I think it could also be interesting to have a platform where the
founders rate each angel/VC on a 1-5 scale on 20 or so categories: technical
knowledge, introductions to additional funding sources, access to lawyers, PR
experience, management expertise, etc.

This type of feedback happens to some extent on sites like The Funded, but
it's not broken down as accurately as it should be.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Like <http://www.honestly.com/profile?id=466217> ?

------
jonathanjaeger
I think what he put in the "what I can do" category is exactly what a startup
should be looking for to fill in the gaps. What he can't do doesn't seem to be
the key roles of an investor (like getting your startup PR or managing the
people in your company).

Here's an interview with him on This Week in Startups:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWJAkjF9qnY>

------
sahillavingia
I'm one of those "me too" investors andreshb mentions in another comment, at
least until I'm in the game long enough to have the confidence to lead. Can
you contact me? I'd love to get involved in the game.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Not sure who you want to contact you, but if it is me, my email is
yegg@alum.mit.edu

